# why do people take baby aspirin?



## sandie05 (Mar 11, 2005)

just wondering as i have multiple sclerosis and never had a positive test. unexplained infertility. thinking maybe my immune system is killing off any possibilities of implantation.
feel maybe clutching at straws - but hey ho - none of the medics are any help with sorting me out!!
cheers, sandie xx


----------



## Ruth (Aug 6, 2004)

Sandie, think you should have a chat with your MS consultant on this issue. Baby asprin isn't suitable for everyone.

Ruth


----------

